# Specifics on blank sizes



## norman vandyke (Nov 14, 2015)

I got piece of curly koa in yesterday. One side is flat, the other debarked. I cut two pot call sized blocks out of it to be cast. I have some scraps left over that could make one whole striker. Question is, how thin can the piece for the striker rod be(will a lathe handle a piece of wood that is just under 1/2" thick)? Would I need to have the koa stabilized for the rod? Will stabilizing ruin the sound? Should I just go with koa for the top of the striker and a harder wood for the rod?

FYI, I will probably won't be turning this myself as I don't have a lathe yet.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2015)

I chuck small pieces in my lathe all the time @Tclem is the master at turning skinny, straight stuff  and I know he's done calls so he might have some input.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't know about Koa as a striker but I can turn stuff down to 1/16" on the lathe


----------



## CWS (Nov 14, 2015)

I would use the Koa for a top on a striker and use a harder straight grained rod.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Don't know about Koa as a striker but I can turn stuff down to 1/16" on the lathe




I've been looking for some 12" dowels that are 1/16"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 14, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I've been looking for some 12" dowels that are 1/16"


Keep looking JACK. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 14, 2015)

1/2" isn't big enough for a striker. Dowels are generally 5/16, but koa is probably too soft to make a half decent sound.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 14, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> 1/2" isn't big enough for a striker. Dowels are generally 5/16, but koa is probably too soft to make a half decent sound.


That's why I was wondering about stabilizing it first. Would that work?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 14, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> That's why I was wondering about stabilizing it first. Would that work?


I've never tried using stabilized wood for a striker dowel. I use it for tops all the time, but it's never in contact with the playing surface.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

I bet a stabilized striker dowel would sound good. Obviously I don't know from experience it's just a hunch.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 14, 2015)

Just have to get the work done and see what happens.


----------

